# Öffenlicher Bereich > Hobby, Freizeit, Sonstiges >  Kauftipps

## Enrico

Merkwürdiges Thema, mir fällt auch noch kein so richtiger Titel ein. Aber angeregt durch Besuche stoßen wir immer mal auf nette Dinge aus dem Haushalt. 

Zuletzt sah ich bei Erich (schon mehrfach) so Isolierschüsseln zum servieren der Speisen. Sehen nicht aus wie einfache Plastikschüsseln und scheinen wie ich beobachten konnte zu funktionieren. Fand diese dann bei diesen diversen TV-Shopping-Channels, allerdings etwas teurer als gedacht.

Die gibts nun in ähnlicher Art bei Lidl ab Donnerstag:


cassetti 3 Isolierschüsseln - Lidl Deutschland - lidl.de

Find es nicht mehr, bin aber der Meinung diese Schüsseln auch auf einen anderen Shopping-Channel gefunden zu haben, immer um die 30 EUR. Bei Lidl dann ab Donnerstag für 13 EUR. Werde nach dem Kauf berichten.

----------


## Enrico

Duftreis aus Thailand/ Jasminreis = auch in Bochum, Frankfurt und wo wir nun alles die Tage waren bekommt man nicht mehr unter 35 EUR die 20 Kg.

Ab Donnerstag den 11.7.2013 gibt es bei Lidl unter anderem den 5kg Sack für 7,99 € = 32 € pro 20 kg  ::

----------


## Siamfan

Dein Preis ist schon etwas älter,  aber hier kostet guter Reis 99Baht.


Es gibt auch billigeren Reis,  aber das muß nicht sein.

----------

